# Rockethub has 80% 1911's and AR's for $35 each!



## JackV (Jun 26, 2013)

Rockethub is selling 1911 and AR 80% receivers for $35 here's the link AR 80% Lowers | RocketHub


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmm. You just join today, and your first post is a link to sell stuff.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Mama always said, if it to good to be true it more than likely is. First post?????


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the "likes". I always wondered when a thread gets canned by a moderator if the "likes" total changes back as well.
I think we will find out.:lol:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess this is Capitalism at it finest, NOT!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Without a manufacturer's license its illegal to turn them into a complete receiver.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Not so Huntinghawk, Anyone can build a gun, use it and shoot it as long as it is not transferred it is legal. (full auto guns is different and depends on local laws)


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I saw this guy's post on other gun forums today so beware. And the others he only had one posting also.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Old Man said:


> Mama always said, if it to good to be true it more than likely is. First post?????


Usually is, that's why I paid a little more to order from Midway last night.You get the product fast, not wait a month or two or never get it.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Please help me understand this! I have seen the RocketHub ads on A&E. I understand they are small business's that need additional capital or new business's that are getting started. This is a way to get a lot of small investors to buy into a product or service. I thought all you got for your money was a piece of the company. Sounds like a way for someone with $100 to play venture capitalist. I guess if you had invested a little with Microsoft or McDonalds 30 years ago you could say it was successful and legit, but how many thousands of companies or ideas didn't make it past the starting line. 

It seems a shop with the ability and equipment to forge or mold AR and 1911 receivers and frames wouldn't need to have small investors play at $100 and send a frame or receiver. Like someone above said, "if it sounds too good"... I have been wanting to build my own 1911. I have been a "gun guy" for 50 years and owned most kinds of weapons. Every thing from Jennings to a Browning Citori. I reload for everything except .22 rimfire. But I never built a gun from the frame up. I think I will just use my investment money to get a frame from Brownells and start there. 

I am all for new business and would love to have money to invest in a brand new American gun company, but I am leary of deals like this. What say the group?


----------

